# higgins 3 speed hub adjustment



## sjs (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All.
Does anyone have advice on how to adjust a 1961 JC Higgins 3 speed (Austrian) hub?

Thanks
Steve S.


----------



## sam (Oct 13, 2009)

This hub is a Sturmey/Archer clone so just look up S/A hubs for your info.


----------



## cruiserjoe (Dec 3, 2009)

To adjust, you screw the "indicator spindle" (the little shaft that goes in the end of the hollow axle) in as far as it will go to make sure it is all the way in, it has fine threads about 3/8 inches along the end. so, once it is all the way in, attach the cable and put the trigger in the "L" or '1st gear' setting, now adjust the cable so the little indent on the indicator spindle is even with the outside end of the hollow axle. Does this make sense, it is easy, but not precise. Joe


----------



## how (Dec 3, 2009)

*it takes a few trys...*

to get it right,,to shift without slipping...here is a pic of my Jc Higgins 3 speed


----------

